# Bow Display Rack



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok, we just did a couple more designs and added a bow rack. What do you guys think of this one?
Dandbuck









This image can be used also:


----------



## josting (Oct 25, 2008)

*nice*

Looks like a work of art, very nice


----------



## moongoose26 (Apr 19, 2009)

Damm can I get some details on this, its pretty sweet and i am about to move in to my first house and that would look great on the wall!


----------



## DitchTiger (Nov 7, 2009)

Those look great.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Just PM me and Iwill get some specifics and prices for you. The material is 13 gauge steel with a powder coated wrinkle finish. Other colors available also. I can personalize with any name also. I could easily add a place for your arrows too. We also have some small hooks, outlet covers, switch covers, coat racks, you name it. You want to do up a whole mancave? We got you covered, let me know your thoughts.
Thanks for the interest.
Dandbuck


----------



## Fulldraw19 (Mar 7, 2009)

WOW!!! Great work:thumbs_up


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks to me like you spelled bone (bohn) wrong!!!

Just had to razz you some!:embara:

Very nice work, I like the "Welcome to the Shack" rack.

Good job!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I really like the work there! That is some awsome engraving. My only concern is about hanging the bow by its string. I would not do this for fear of wear and tear. I would put some hooks on it and hang the bow by its riser. Just a thought. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Hoosier bowman said:


> I really like the work there! That is some awsome engraving. My only concern is about hanging the bow by its string. I would not do this for fear of wear and tear. I would put some hooks on it and hang the bow by its riser. Just a thought. Thanks for sharing.


I can move the hooks anywhere and you could flip the bow around also. i thought about adding some rubber to the hooks, easily done. If the entire unit is too large, I can scale it down also.
dandbuck


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

:thumbs_up great work


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

that looks pretty sweet.:thumbs_up


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice stuff! Looks like some quality work (art) there.


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

Could you Pm me some prices..Thanks


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

PM's answered and sent.
Thanks Guys!
Dandbuck


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Question.... can you make one with any image? Would love to have one done for my husband with a profile of his trophy buck.


----------



## SCAmmo (Feb 11, 2009)

could you please PM me some prices


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

KSGirl said:


> Question.... can you make one with any image? Would love to have one done for my husband with a profile of his trophy buck.


In a word, yes, but there is an additional design charge since I would not sell any more like it to someone else.
Also, i will attach a couple more pictures of less expensive designs also. PM me any questions!
Danbuck


----------



## jstaier (Feb 10, 2009)

*prices*

they all look great. Could you send me a price list. Thanks


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

jstaier said:


> they all look great. Could you send me a price list. Thanks


Price list? ummmmm, ok, lol.
Less detail artwork, no name, just a couple hooks, $85 TYD
Artwork like the feeding deer or jumping buck, no name, a couple hooks, $125 TYD
Personalized with your name or saying/slogan, $25 added to either of the above. All work is powder coated with a black wrinkle finish. You want a blank raw steel piece and finish yourself, take off $12.
Thanks
Dandbuck


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

pm's replied


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

You are very talented! They are very nice! *Any chance on a stainless model?*


----------



## toddfire9033 (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice send me prices i like some for my living room [email protected]


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

That is sweet....
How do you cut it, a laser cutter?
Very nice work, would look great in my hobby room. :thumbs_up


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

McChesney said:


> You are very talented! They are very nice! *Any chance on a stainless model?*


Stainless is ok, but it cuts a little more rough and clean-up would take more, then I would think youwould want to polish the whole thing, so , yes it can be done, but the price would most likely double. With all the color options of powder-coat, I think youcould find a color to be happy with. PM me if you want to pursue something.
Dandbuck


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

mdewitt71 said:


> That is sweet....
> How do you cut it, a laser cutter?
> Very nice work, would look great in my hobby room. :thumbs_up


We use a plasma cutter. I would love a laser cutter, but then my overhead goes way up and i would have to keep the machine running all the time. Pm me with something you may be interested in.
Dandbuck


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

dandbuck said:


> We use a plasma cutter. I would love a laser cutter, but then my overhead goes way up and i would have to keep the machine running all the time. Pm me with something you may be interested in.
> Dandbuck


Tell you what buddy, I retire from the Army next month and will be buying my first home in Missouri very soon...........
I will keep you in mind and will have to have you make me a lil "something, something" for my man cave walls. :thumbs_up

Again, Nice work. :darkbeer:


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

mdewitt71 said:


> Tell you what buddy, I retire from the Army next month and will be buying my first home in Missouri very soon...........
> I will keep you in mind and will have to have you make me a lil "something, something" for my man cave walls. :thumbs_up
> 
> Again, Nice work. :darkbeer:


Army huh? i may have some ideas for you, and i will give you a service discount. Thanks for doing what you do!
Dandbuck


----------



## reididzzle (Jan 22, 2010)

you didn't spell bone correctly... haha jp 

I like em


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*usmc*

can you do the eagle globe and anchor for the marines on here please and how much for the drop tine buck


----------



## irishpride42 (Apr 15, 2009)

I LOOOOOOOVE the second one!!!!!


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

All PM's replied to, thanks for the interest guys. Ineed to get a better list and take it to the classifieds.
Dandbuck


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great work...

What is the standard size of each of these?


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

KSHammers1 said:


> Great work...
> 
> What is the standard size of each of these?


They can be scaled down/up pretty easily, but for the most part we try to keep them just under 48" wide for a standard sheet of steel. The table can handle 60" x 120", however, so size is really up to the customer. The design in the fireplace screen is set up more of a 32" wide, and there is a bow holder design of that one also. I have a website set up with more images, PM me.
Thanks
Dandbuck


----------



## Railrider (Aug 19, 2011)

Send me some price info please


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Prices aare tough to judge depending on the style and size of everything. I will send you a PM to discuss.
Dandbuck


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

please forward website?


----------



## SavageBows (Mar 21, 2011)

Great work, looks like you've found a niche'. PM sent.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

pm's responded to


----------



## alay11 (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice work man! I may have to get in contact with you soon.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

WOW; Soooo, much more than I expected when I read the title to the thread, beautiful work!


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks for the interest everyone. I need to get some other head mount displays going, I have some euro mount hangers, but everything is rough right now. Too busy with work to play around with this stuff too much, lol.
PM's all responded to


----------

